# SONY KDL-70XBR7 or SHARP LC-65SE94U



## AshishB (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello.

I will be soon replacing my old HT equipment Looking to buy a 65+ lcd . Seems like I don't have many choices.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with either of the two and could share it .

Rest of the equipment will be like this (partially bought) 

Klipsch RF-5 (fronts)
Infinity TSS-SAT - 1200 (rear and Surround)
SVS SB12plus
DENON 3808. 

I don't have a dedicated room for ht setup and this will be my family room where Kids and I have to live in harmony 

Thanks


----------



## AshishB (Mar 17, 2009)

So no one has anything to say ?


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont really like the video quality of most sharps over 37 inches in size. the contrast ratios aren't that great and you will get more bang for your buck with the sony xbr7 .... if those are your only 2 choices.
Personally, I'd rather have the Pioneer Kuro elite but that is a 60"


----------



## D-Jingle (Apr 13, 2009)

in my experience, Sharp over Sony...

Sony had its day but have been sluggishky innovative in the last three years

Sharp is a serious Tier-1, bordering on Panasonic and Samsung quality


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

D-Jingle said:


> in my experience, Sharp over Sony...
> 
> Sony had its day but have been sluggishky innovative in the last three years
> 
> Sharp is a serious Tier-1, bordering on Panasonic and Samsung quality


Have you actually compared a Sony and a Sharp in the same price class in the last three years? I have not been impressed by th Sharp sets that I have seen, but the Sony sets are serious contenders, IMO.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Have you actually compared a Sony and a Sharp in the same price class in the last three years? I have not been impressed by th Sharp sets that I have seen, but the Sony sets are serious contenders, IMO.


Agreed. Sharp is coming out with a larger set (>42") that finally has a contrast ratio that is up to par but it has not been released yet .... fall 2009. Sharp has been behind the curve when it comes to larger sets for a few years.


----------



## AshishB (Mar 17, 2009)

Well... Its the price of SONY which keeps me from buying and there is noting else out there 65 inch or above for under 10K. Do you know what size SHARP is releasing
later this year ?


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll check my model release sheet tomorrow.

but there really isn't many >65" that look any better the "pretty good" IMO. They are more of a novelty then anything. 
I'm a dealer and get them at cost.... and even for my personal use if I wanted >61" display I would first look at installing a projector with a motorized Stewart Screen... 
at 50" or 60" I would get a Pioneer Kuro.
just my opinion.


----------



## AshishB (Mar 17, 2009)

Trype. Did you get a chance to look at the model details ?


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

if you really want a big sharp look at the following:
LC-65XS1U-S (picture looks much better due to 1mill:1 contrast)
LC-65E77U (coming out later this year, june maybe)
I haven't got notice on whether or not they will release a 90's version of the 7 series as well but if they do it looks like that would be LC-65E97U

The LC-65XS1U-S is the best looking >40" display I have seen Sharp make ... not only the display but aesthetically but if you can't get your hands on one the soon to be released 77 series will be a good alternative.

I still, personally, prefer a Pioneer 60" Kuro though.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry about the slow response .... the last two weeks have been hectic ...birthdays, huge theater jobs, construction on my own house...


----------

